
Women from Apple’s Early Days Recall Working with Steve Jobs - uxhacker
http://recode.net/2015/11/02/women-from-apples-early-days-recall-life-with-steve-jobs/
======
calibraxis
More info in [http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/geek-
life/hist...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/geek-
life/history/steve-jobs-realworld-leading-ladies-gather)

Would prefer to see the video though. These mediated summaries seem next to
useless. (Not that public talks like this are that much better. Like when you
go to conferences and you meet people whose real views are much more serious
and critical than the BS feel-good manufactured-conflict talk they just gave.)

------
jakozaur
Wikipedia link:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joanna_Hoffman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joanna_Hoffman)

She is daughter of the Polish Jewish film director:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerzy_Hoffman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerzy_Hoffman)

